# Anyone been following this debate?



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Texas Party Boats fishing La Rig Federal Waters.

Now I agree anybody and everybody has the right to fish (harvest) Tuna in federal waters, but I just can't see this kind of fishing being good for anyone in the long run.

Heres the link to THT on this ongoing debate.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/319431-texas-party-boats-fishing-la-waters.html


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat Limits is the only answer I can think of....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah.....one of these debates. I would never think about killing that many fish in a trip. I too think thats far more than enough fish for the group and most will end up freezer burnt, but if its legal, then its legal. 

I guess there is a way to look at it that many would not agree with. It was stated that these 3 headboats do these trips about 3 times a season, that would make 9 trips total or a combined take of 24 days. We have party boats that do the same thing 5 days a week (or more) on our snapper grounds each season but thats to be expected. SO.....because its now happening on our tuna spots, less frequently, targeting a fish that reproduces much faster; its intolerable and should be outlawed?! How large is the Texas bluewater charter fleet fishing LA, how many boats? 

Couldn't the REAL reason these boats are going over to LA waters to fish have more to do with the greater number of rigs and tuna holding structure in closer waters than the long runs associated with texas tuna fishing with less rigs scattered over greater distance. The rigs off texas are not a "desert" as was written, they are just further and more widespread, not charter ideal.

I hate to see these images, but the power of money can direct us all.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Let em fish. I just wasted 30 minutes of my life reading about people being mad that a tx boat is fishing in LA (actually not LA but federal waters). I do understand this needs to be regulated before you have 200 boats like the Big E doing tuna trips. According to that thread there is one or two boats fishing the rigs in LA. It seems the LA boys are mad that someone is catching fish other than them.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tuna*

I cant see what the probelm is I am sure this was a outstanding trip for this boat but I doubt they are pulling of this kind of trip more than once a year atleast with that amount of fish being caught.I understand that it is happening in federal water and as much as the **** asses cant stand it when you say this they dont own green the gulf of mexico. i would like to see Tuna limits put in place like a bag limit on blackfin and a larger size limit on yellowfin but as far as the number of yellowfin anyone who has ever fished for tuna can attest the difficulty involved with catching said limit so good for them once and a lifetime trip for sure


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Well for anyone interested

here is a link to their last trip to Green Canyon 12-3-10
http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f85/12-3-10-tuna-trip-14836/

a link of Big E moving to Venice, La January to April
http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f85/big-e-moving-la-15383/


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm...


----------

